# What do I do??



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

*I* would try Earthborn Holistics or Nutrisource, personally, if I was in your shoes. I've heard a lot of folks have had great results on these, after switching from TOTW. I've heard more favorable feedback on the Earthborn, so I would start there and see how it goes. Good luck to you.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

One reason I switched Max from Kirkland Chicken/Rice to Acana Wild Prairie was because of the recalls--even though I live in California and the recalls involved the Diamond plant in the East.
Max has done very well, however, on the Wild Prairie. Even his coat has improved.

If Layla did so well on the Diamond product, why not go back? Especially if there have been no recalls on the product you were using. Also, if you switch back, and she does not improve, you would know that her problem is not the change in food.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Earthborn makes a lamb formula that looks very similar to the TOTW!

I didn't see that WagnersMom suggested this. I'm feeding it and happy with the results. Good ingredients and good price point. I have also been getting coupons from their sample bags! Double yay!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Max's Dad said:


> If Layla did so well on the Diamond product, why not go back? Especially if there have been no recalls on the product you were using. Also, if you switch back, and she does not improve, you would know that her problem is not the change in food.


I'm just worried because of the multiple recalls with Diamond. Is it safe to go back to a food that Diamond manufactures given all of their problems in the past? I don't want another problem to arise and then have to switch foods all of a sudden.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Earthborn makes a lamb formula that looks very similar to the TOTW!


Layla ate the Pacific Stream formula from TOTW, but I noticed that Earthborn Holistics makes a Coastal Catch formula that looks pretty similar.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

The company that makes Earthborn is trustworthy and won't rip you off.

You can also look at Annamaet Aqualuk if you want a fish-based GF. There is no concentrated pea protein in that food and a perfect 25 year track record. Expert owner and nutritionist that has published real science.

Annamaet Option is also another good choice, Salmon, Venison, Brown Rice & Millet.

Dr. Tim's will have a Salmon & Sweet Potato food out sometime in the fall.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

WasChampionFan said:


> The company that makes Earthborn is trustworthy and won't rip you off.
> 
> You can also look at Annamaet Aqualuk if you want a fish-based GF. There is no concentrated pea protein in that food and a perfect 25 year track record. Expert owner and nutritionist that has published real science.
> 
> ...


Would you mind clarifying why you do not think Earthborn is reliable? So many people on this forum seem to be pleased with this food.

I will check out Annamaet!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

FROMM has a great record. No recalls and has been making dog food since WW2. History - Fromm Family Foods

Grain-Free Salmon Tunalini dog food - Fromm Family Foods.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

goldengirls550 said:


> Would you mind clarifying why you do not think Earthborn is reliable? So many people on this forum seem to be pleased with this food.
> 
> I will check out Annamaet!


WCF said Earthborn IS reliable and WON'T rip you off. I think you misread.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wagners Mom said:


> WCF said Earthborn IS reliable and WON'T rip you off. I think you misread.


Oh my goodness!!! I am so sorry, WCF!! I was reading so quickly. I guess this is what happens when you try to FB chat and post on GRF simultaneously! :doh:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

goldengirls550 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I am so sorry, WCF!! I was reading so quickly. I guess this is what happens when you try to FB chat and post on GRF simultaneously! :doh:


Multi-tasking is tough sometimes! LOL!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> FROMM has a great record. No recalls and has been making dog food since WW2. History - Fromm Family Foods
> 
> Grain-Free Salmon Tunalini dog food - Fromm Family Foods.


Thanks. I have looked at Fromm before I chose to switch to Orijen. Can you rotate between the Four Star formulas?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldengirls550 said:


> Thanks. I have looked at Fromm before I chose to switch to Orijen. Can you rotate between the Four Star formulas?


I generally don't but I know many people do. They claim you can rotate everyday. I know people that rotate with each meal- They say they don't eat the same thing every day or for every meal so why should their furbutts!

I stick with chicken myself but do give Buddy fish oil daily as well a real fish a few times a week.

I may buy the Game Bird next bag. I have not decided yet.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

goldengirls550 said:


> Thanks. I have looked at Fromm before I chose to switch to Orijen. Can you rotate between the Four Star formulas?


A lot do. My only suggestion if you do is, I would either stick with grain inclusive--or grain free, if you decide to rotate.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I plan to only feed grain free. Has anyone heard of this brand? NOW FRESH Food for Your Dog | Petcurean


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldengirls550 said:


> I plan to only feed grain free. Has anyone heard of this brand? NOW FRESH Food for Your Dog | Petcurean


Looks good to me. They source from the US and Canada. Human grade ingedients, too.

Try it if is works for you and hopefully it will also work for your dogs


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> Looks good to me. They source from the US and Canada. Human grade ingedients, too.
> 
> Try it if is works for you and hopefully it will also work for your dogs


Thanks!

My goal is to find a food that works without switching every couple of months. TOTW worked so well for Layla. I am so upset that Diamond has had problems. Does anyone know if high protein can cause hair loss? I am so confused as to why her gorgeous coat is gone. And it fell out in less than a month!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldengirls550 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My goal is to find a food that works without switching every couple of months. TOTW worked so well for Layla. I am so upset that Diamond has had problems. Does anyone know if high protein can cause hair loss? I am so confused as to why her gorgeous coat is gone. And it fell out in less than a month!


Did it suddenly get really hot? My cats, Maine *****, will blow their coats like no ones business if it goes from warm to hot quickly. If is cools off for a few days and gets hot again I have cat sized mounds if hair all over. Tallulah's comes out in actual clumps. She looks like she has dread-lock in her neck. But she still has a ton of hair.

Buddy will shed more too if we get a couple of really hot days. Even the Yorkies seem to loss more hair.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> Did it suddenly get really hot? My cats, Maine *****, will blow their coats like no ones business if it goes from warm to hot quickly. If is cools off for a few days and gets hot again I have cat sized mounds if hair all over. Tallulah's comes out in actual clumps. She looks like she has dread-lock in her neck. But she still has a ton of hair.
> 
> Buddy will shed more too if we get a couple of really hot days. Even the Yorkies seem to loss more hair.


It is really hot here. The highs haven't been below 100 for at least a week. Does this mean that the food may not be the problem? I have just never seen Layla lose hair this quickly before. She literally has no coat now.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I had a human friend on Atkin's who had hair loss but her diet was far from balanced. She did not like fruit or veggies. She would eat bacon everyday type of not balanced.

I would imagine the dog food would be balanced. Hard working sled dogs are fed high protein diets and they have thick, thick coats.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldengirls550 said:


> It is really hot here. The highs haven't been below 100 for at least a week. Does this mean that the food may not be the problem? I have just never seen Layla lose hair this quickly before. She literally has no coat now.


I would think it was the heat myself.

Does her coat look dull or feel dry? Has the actual quality other than volume changed recently? How long ago was the change from 1 food brand to another? If less than 1-2 months I would give it more time.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> I had a human friend on Atkin's who had hair loss but her diet was far from balanced. She did not like fruit or veggies. She would eat bacon everyday type of not balanced.
> 
> I would imagine the dog food would be balanced. Hard working sled dogs are fed high protein diets and they have thick, thick coats.


I would think that Orijen is well-blanced. This is why I am so confused.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> I would think it was the heat myself.
> 
> Does her coat look dull or feel dry? Has the actual quality other than volume changed recently? How long ago was the change from 1 food brand to another? If less than 1-2 months I would give it more time.


Her coat is still very shiny. I do not believe the quality has changed, but I will check right when I get up tomorrow morning. I don't want to wake my sleeping princess right now after a long weekend of agility!  I made the switch from TOTW to Orijen probably 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldengirls550 said:


> Her coat is still very shiny. I do not believe the quality has changed, but I will check right when I get up tomorrow morning. I don't want to wake my sleeping princess right now after a long weekend of agility!  I made the switch from TOTW to Orijen probably 3 weeks ago.


I think it is too soon for it to be the food causing it. 

It took at least 5 months before I saw any real improvement in Buddy's coat from when I rescued him. His coat was wiry, dull, patchy, and thin.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Only 3 weeks would not usually be enough time to see any real affect from a change in food. I would contribute the coat loss to the sudden heat before I would suspect the food.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Only 3 weeks would not usually be enough time to see any real affect from a change in food. I would contribute the coat loss to the sudden heat before I would suspect the food.


My thoughts, too


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok thanks, everyone! I think I'll give it until the end of this summer before I make any major decisions. I would like a food with a little lower protein content though. Orijen 6 Fish is so high- like 38%!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

goldengirls550 said:


> Ok thanks, everyone! I think I'll give it until the end of this summer before I make any major decisions. I would like a food with a little lower protein content though. Orijen 6 Fish is so high- like 38%!


Acana Pacifica, made by the same company as Orijen, has a lower protein content (33%) than the Orijen 6 fish.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, I checked out Layla's coat this morning. It is not as shiny and healthy looking as when she was on TOTW. It is a bit dull and I even saw a few flakes.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Charliethree said:


> Acana Pacifica, made by the same company as Orijen, has a lower protein content (33%) than the Orijen 6 fish.


Thanks, although if her coat isn't looking its best on Orijen, maybe I should not feed Champion Pet foods altogether?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I, too, am having a similar issue. I feed TOTW and will not go back to Diamond.  Now I’m feeding Acana and THK 1/2 and 1/2. I have also noticed that my 8 month old GR’s coat doesn’t look as good as it did a month or so ago. I know she is still a puppy and a red field puppy at that, but I though the coat on her back was starting to fill in well and now it looks shorter and broken and she is a little flaky. She is not scratching so I don’t know. I also was a little dismayed to learn that Champion has gone through some ownership changes also and just hate wondering if I’m going to have to change again. THK is very expensive so was thinking of going with Grandma Lucy’s which is as expensive, but a 10 lb. box makes more lbs. of food. If I have to switch from Acana then I was thinking about either Earthborn or Back to Basics. Both manufacture their own food. I won’t feed raw and this switching is getting tiring.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I, too, am having a similar issue. I feed TOTW and will not go back to Diamond. Now I’m feeding Acana and THK 1/2 and 1/2. I have also noticed that my 8 month old GR’s coat doesn’t look as good as it did a month or so ago. I know she is still a puppy and a red field puppy at that, but I though the coat on her back was starting to fill in well and now it looks shorter and broken and she is a little flaky. She is not scratching so I don’t know. I also was a little dismayed to learn that Champion has gone through some ownership changes also and just hate wondering if I’m going to have to change again. THK is very expensive so was thinking of going with Grandma Lucy’s which is as expensive, but a 10 lb. box makes more lbs. of food. If I have to switch from Acana then I was thinking about either Earthborn or Back to Basics. Both manufacture their own food. I won’t feed raw and this switching is getting tiring.


Why is it important that the company that formulates the food manufacture it?

The vast majority of recalls are in-house made products.

You could make a case that it is safer to have two companies looking over it. 

I have heard this position before but there is no evidence that in-house products are safer, it is actually the opposite.

There are good plants and bad plants.

Ainsworth makes Back to Basics but many other foods. If you would not use the non-Ainsworth brands then you shouldn't use Back to Basics.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I have made the decision to just switch Layla to raw as my puppy is eating raw. This way, everyone eats raw- so much easier for me. I will try weaning her onto raw. If she doesn't look better on raw after 6 weeks to 2 months, I am back at square one. Jade has had raw ever since he was weaned. He could not look better. He has so much boundless energy, a beautiful coat, sparkling eyes, and fabulous skin. I am so pleased with how he looks and acts that I will give it a shot with Layla.


----------

